# A few more some w/DB back pose



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 4, 2014)

From the vault lol..


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking good Brother! What was your height and weight in those shots?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 4, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Looking good Brother! What was your height and weight in those shots?


5'7" 176 1/2lbs middle weight NPC  Thanks


----------

